# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software) مساعدة :  الى الخبراء حول   !!!!!!!!!!lg lb 40

## nkkin1

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته* اقتنيت هاتفا من نوع LG LB 40 وجدت معه الكثير من التعقيدات و ارجوا من الكرام بهدا المنتدى الغالي الا يبخلو عني بالافادة 
1 اضافة اللغة العربية (ملفات و الكيفية) ان امكن
2 كيفية تشغيل البرامج التي اثبتها بملء الشاشة كالبرامج المدمجة في الهاتف
3 هل هناك مركز تحميل خاص بهدا النوع من الهواتف

----------

